# Found Golden Girl



## GoldenBoys (Apr 23, 2005)

Did you actually have her scanned for a microchip? You can't always see or feel the "bump". I would call around to the local vets and see who has scanners. Maybe they'll be willing to just scan the dog for you. They may also know if anyone is missing a Golden. 

Good luck!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm going to start at a local Vet and then if no chip is found,I'll call the Vet at the local Air Force base.
We will search high and low to find her home.We will involve the local schools and if we can't find her people,we will give her to rescue,they will also search.Meanwhile she will get a vet visit,shots and grooming while in the care of wonderful people who love Goldens.
Shane


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Shane - what happened to this dog?


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Her name is Katie.She has become a part of the family and fits in well.I can't believe that nobody was looking for her.My wife called ALL the Vets and shelters for a 50 mile radius.We received several calls,but none were for her.
Our local goverment is going to enact a new law limiting pets to 3 dogs and 3 cats.However,it has not started yet and will not affect previous ownership.They say that it will only be inforced after a complaint,so I say,why have it on the books at all.Dumb!
Thanks for asking Donna.She has a few problems health wise.One is the worst gas I've ever experienced,4 drops of Beano on her food stops that.The other is a skin fold problem at her privates.We clean the area with baby wipes and then a light coating of baby powder,twice a day.
She is super trained,but still marvels at the freedom she has been given.
All in all,a wonderful Golden.Someone else's loss is our great gain.
We love her and her silly ways,
Shane


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

I think angels sent you to each other. Give her a love pat from Daisy and me - and one for Amber, too!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*baby wipes can cause skin problems*

Hi Shaneamber, 
I do foster care and I recently had a little girl who had a recurring yeast infection in her privates. The prescription creme worked at first then she got a staph infection and was put on an antibiotic which brought back the original yeast infection. This kept going back and forth for several months and the doctor didn't know what to make of it. Finally I stopped using the baby wipes(she wasn't toilet trained) and the problem cleared up almost immediately. It was the WIPES causing and aggravating the problem!

I hope this might be the simple answer to your problem too. :wavey: 
Cathy


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

For what it's worth, my daughter had terrible diaper rash (which is a yeast infection), and her doctor told me to get rid of the wipes. They irritate the skin, and some people (or dogs) may be allergic to them. I know we are talking about dogs and not people, but I would think that a dog's skin would be at least as sensitive as a baby's.

Good luck, hope you find an answer soon!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Leigh,I do believe a higher power sends them.

Cathy,Meg,thanks for the info.We have stopped using the baby wipes.We have a large amount of wash clothes(over 100) that we bought to use on Jack in his last days.Now we wipe with warm water and dry her carefully.We also dust with baby powder to help with chafing.She has some extra skin folds,we think that she was MUCH heavier at one time.She still weighs 76 pounds,but she looks much better and her coat is beautiful now.She still flinches when you go to touch her head,but that is getting much less now that she is getting kisses instead of smacks.
Thank You all very much,
Shane


----------

